# Degree attestations for Pakistanis



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

This topic is about degree attestations for Pakistanis only, since a lot of us face more trouble in this regard than many of the folks from other countries. Since there are a lot of Pakistanis in the UAE and many of us in the job process, it would be good to share advice specific to our country of origin. Forumers from other countries can post also if they have some advice to offer or something to share. 

In Karachi, it seems like the UAE cousulate has authorised bukhari travels for carrying out this procedure, but can anyone detail this process step by step? The UAE counsulate website does not offer much help.


----------

